# My new pupster!!!!!!!



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Here are a couple of todays photos from the breeder of our new pup, he is 3 and a half weeks old. X X


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry I was speachless for a bit, what I mean to say was awwwwwwwww me want please:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry I was speachless for a bit, what I mean to say was awwwwwwwww me want please:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


I am usually good with sharing...... but ......... not with my new little man!! LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am like an expectant mum, can't believe i have another 5 weeks to go yet!! Mind you lots of shopping time, he already has a bag full of goodies waiting!! :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

he's adorable!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww so cute


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

adorable bunch of joy! Wish you all the best waiting


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I think he is too :lol: but then i am a little biased!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

he's gorgeous!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

oh my god how cute is he u luckey thing you


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

He really is just adorable!! So a cutie, he will break a few hearts when he is bigger :thumbup:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

aww cute. is he the puppy that was on the other thread?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how very very cute,


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> aww cute. is he the puppy that was on the other thread?


Yes he is. X X :thumbup:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Just had a text from his breeder he is jumping about and playing with his littermates tonight! I want him NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

He's a cutie :001_wub:

Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Yes we are going to call him Blade. X X


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh what a sweetheart


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh what a sweetheart


Thanks sequeena, loving your picture of sky on Sarahs thread for her new pup too, shame they grow up soooooo quickly eh?!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Thanks sequeena, loving your picture of sky on Sarahs thread for her new pup too, shame they grow up soooooo quickly eh?!


I know it's so sad :crying: I miss Luna too simply because I could pick her up lmao!!!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

They are still gorgeous even though they are growing up!! :thumbup:


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

i didnt no u was getting a pupster geez maisie seems ancient now lol and she is only 8.5 months old lol. what breed is he . wat a fabby name. is he a malamute


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful little guy congrats...Jill


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

slbrown2108 said:


> i didnt no u was getting a pupster geez maisie seems ancient now lol and she is only 8.5 months old lol. what breed is he . wat a fabby name. is he a malamute


He is a malamute cross gsd.

Maisie is still a PF baby!! She is gorgeous. X X


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww he's just lovely


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww he's just lovely


Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

chianya said:


> he is lovely congrats lookin forward to more pics


Thank you hun, i will have the camera to hand whenever i see him. X X


----------

